# Electric usage when MH plugged in at home



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi all, on a previous thread I wrote about a very high electric bill for the last quarter. Since then I have contacted the Electric board and have read the meter every day for over a week as requested. We have a hot tub which we had filled up heated and ran over the new year up until this bill arrived. This we switched of and only used items as normal. The reading were back to the average all the other quarters had been. This morning Rich went to plug in the MH to make sure all was topped up and he noticed the meter was flashing very fast. He know tells me in the period that the high bill relates to he had the MH plugged in for three weeks. This has got him thinking. We were blaming the hot tub as it has been a very cold winter but since we've had it our electric bills have not been very different to before we had it. He has come to the conclusion that charging the MH is the culprit!! I have taken a meter reading and Rich has now plugged in the MH and we will take another reading same time tomorrow to see if this is so. Has anyone had this problem?
Lin


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If the van is parked up with the electric space and water heating turned OFF then all that remains is the fridge and the charger. The fridge, if switched ON can take up to 170 watts depending on the model. The charger after a day or two re-charging your batteries should be taking two tenths of not a lot, say 20 watts.

So worst case scenario will be 200 watts (with the fridge on continuously) which is 5 hours for each unit (killowatt hour) of electricity used.

Turn off the fridge and then its one unit every two days or so.

BUT if you run a 1KW heater to keep damp at bay then its 24 units each day.

Does that help?

C.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Clive. No appliances are on in the MH .
Lin


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

COME ON LIN ADMIT TO Clive that you said on the other side that you were running a hot tub 8O :lol: :lol: 
edit sorry I misread your above post where you admit it  
terry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We too have a hot tub and we have had to switch ours off for 4 months now am missing it muchly.

It cannot surely be just your MH - we have ours on hook up occasionally and never noticed any difference it must be something else going on surely shirley!

Greenie


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There's a little gadget you can get in Maplins (around a tenner), not sure what it's called and I'm sure you can get it elsewhere - anyway, it plugs into the socket from which you're running an appliance (or plugging in the mh) and it gives a digital reading of how much juice you're using.

No doubt someone will be along with a more technical description than I can manage


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Maplins -is this it?
Hovis

Plug-in Electricity Cost and Usage Calculator
only £7.99 
SAVE £12.00 was £19.99
Order Code: N67FU
In Stock*


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My bill was £508 in Jan
Just received latest at £706

Moderate semi bungalow with 2 adults mh connected just to keep batteries charged. And at that i am on 13.6p business rate

Dave P


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> My bill was £508 in Jan
> Just received latest at £706
> 
> Moderate semi bungalow with 2 adults mh connected just to keep batteries charged. And at that i am on 13.6p business rate
> ...


are you 100% electric? if not that is a big bill imo 8O


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hovis said:


> Maplins -is this it?
> Hovis
> 
> Plug-in Electricity Cost and Usage Calculator
> ...


That's the one
...THE ONE...

Useful when frequenting rural French Municipals


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just checked with the same "Little Gadget" bought at Lidl's for €9.99. With only charger and fridge on I am consuming 0.7 amps or roughly 162 watts.
Thats 27kw a week at €0.06 per unit = €1.62
Hardly big bucks even 24/7 unless I got this wrong..???

Ray.


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

> We too have a hot tub and we have had to switch ours off for 4 months now am missing it muchly.


Must be some Motorhome :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Not in the Mohome ya muppet! it sloshes round too much 8O 

Greenie

PS we did contemplate taking it to a site with us once but thought their leccy bill would make em faint and it takes 2 days to get up to temperature sometimes!


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Guys re the gadget, sounds like a good idea.

Greenie
When we had the tub installed in 2004 we worked it out that we were spending about £60 extra a quarter to keep it heated. Our leccy bills are around 200 to 250 a quarter, this last bill was 525. This is where Rich was thinking it was the tub as we had drained it then refilled and heated, ready for new years eve. As we had a much colder winter he thought it may needed to use more electric.

DPTCHEMICALS are you all electric?There is no gas in our village, we use the leccy for cooking and the usual domestic appliances and lighting. Our heating is by oil central and coal /wood burner. " adults in a 3 bed det house , as karlb said your last bill sounds big.
Lin


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Didn,t fiat try to make us all have hot tubs somewhere in the region of the injectors on the X250 :twisted: :twisted: 

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I just checked with the same "Little Gadget" bought at Lidl's for €9.99. With only charger and fridge on I am consuming 0.7 amps or roughly 162 watts.
> Thats 27kw a week at €0.06 per unit = €1.62
> Hardly big bucks even 24/7 unless I got this wrong..???


Ray- can you show me your workings out please? :lol:

(How do you get 27kw per week from a reading of 162 watts)

Ta


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

*Electric Bill update*

Took reading today 24 hrs after plugging in MH 23 units, which is arounfd our average. Have come to the conclusion it is a combination of the hot tub and the exceptionally cold weather for that quarter. Will do another reading when we heat up the tub.
Lin


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi our elic is £ 45 per month we have a not tub /m/h allways on hook up when we are home.
and we are in credit with elic bill .
the heating for our house is a woodburner only
the heater for the tub is from lpg boiler .


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

162 x 24 x7 = 27,216 divide by 1,000 for kW = 27.216 kWh per week.

A kilowatt hour is one unit of electricity


----------

